# Autofocus not response Canon1000D



## yatiemustar (Feb 10, 2010)

hi, i have Canon1000D, why the autofocus is not responce, only manual can capture picure. when we use autofocus the message show "flash busy". just bought the camera last year november. thanks friends, if anybody can help to advice how to resolve this problem


----------



## iskoos (Feb 10, 2010)

Please list what lens you are using.
Is the switch on AF mode on the lens body?
What focus mode are you in? 

Was it autofocusing before and now it doesn't? Or it was always like that?

More info will get you quicker and useful help


----------



## yatiemustar (Feb 11, 2010)

:hugs:Hi.
 []
Please list what lens you are using.
normal lens, the one that ready during we bought that time, we didn't buy extra one[/COLOR]
Is the switch on AF mode on the lens body?
yes, AF mode on lens bodyWhat focus mode are you in? 
auto focus 
Was it autofocusing before and now it doesn't? Or it was always like that?
before this it work ok, it just happen last week [/SIZE] now we have to snap using manual as it can't work when in autofocus mode.

THANK YOU


----------



## iskoos (Feb 11, 2010)

When I asked what autofocus, I meant "One-shot, Al Focus, Al Servo"
Which one are you in?

If you are in Al Servo for example, the camera will not beep when the autofocus achieved. And also the green AF confirmation dot inside the view finder won't show up.

Make sure your AF selection is set to ONE SHOT and try again. If you don't hear a beep and/or see the AF confrmation dot, then I would say try another lens and see what happens. If everything is okay for another lens, then you might have an issue with your lens' autofocus function.


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 11, 2010)

Maybe bring it to the store where you bought it from and have them look at it?  I'm also thinking its a setting thing, but without playing with the actual camera, hard to tell


----------



## johnj2803 (Feb 11, 2010)

try cleaning the contacts of the lens and the camera with a pencil eraser. that might be the problem.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 11, 2010)

Try using a fresh battery (and fresh batteries in the flash, if you are using a hot-shoe flash)


----------

